# It is more than a Sander, it grinds VERY well



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

looks like you inserted the wrong picture or the wrong topic?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## GBrag (Jul 9, 2010)

Not really Erwin. They forced me to use a picture and I had none regarding the unit's use as a grinder. SO, I put up a shot of some woodwork I had done … and yes, I used the unit as a sander for this project.

Gene, Longmont Colorado


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

weird that you used pics that don't relate


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

huh


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The furnitures are beautiful


----------



## GBrag (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Bert


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you want to actually see the Sander and a good review.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/530

*G* , you could have provided a link to the machine that would let us know what it looks like and the spec's and the price. http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html Oh , Look , it's on sale right now for $36.99 : )

I also use my Delta model for sharpening my mulching lawn mower blades…it gets around all of those curves very nicely : ) You talked a lot about different belts , but didn't mention any particular brand(s) that you like better than HF stock. Want to share that info ?
Nice cabinets…you should post them in the projects section : ) Welcome to LJ's…you'll really like it here !!


----------

